# Ben Idris GN7



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I have seen a photo of Ben Idris from aft posted on a website courtesy of a Mr John Sinclair, Edinburgh. Is it possible to contact this source or anyone having a copy of this photo ar any others of this trawler.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Jim, The photo in question is on the www.grantontrawlers.com website. It was sent to me in an e mail from Jim Sinclair a few years back. I was told I could use it as I wished on the website. I no longer have an e mail address for him can I be of any help.

Andy


----------

